# Hey America!



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

on sale now.
.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

That is a cool paint job.


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

hmmm wonder what a captain america bike helmet would look like


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

deadlegs2 said:


> hmmm wonder what a captain america bike helmet would look like



Some of DZ's TT gear might work for that.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

ooooh perty bike.....much nicer than the Cofidis paint job.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

rward325 said:


> ooooh perty bike.....much nicer than the Cofidis paint job.



But still behind the Mondrian I think.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

kytyree said:


> But still behind the Mondrian I think.


Yes, Mondrian is still my favorite of all time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

I really like some of the simple classic ones but Mondrian is the best I can think of.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I like it except for the stars. 
However my favorite is still this one.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

This ones pretty slick for 2010


----------

